

25C3 Chaos Communication Congress "Nothing to hide" - fhars
http://events.ccc.de/congress/2008/wiki/Welcome

======
fhars
Today is the last day of the annual congress of the Chaos Computer Club,
scroll down for links to blogs covering the congress and conference
recordings. One highlight for today is "MD5 considered harmful today: Creating
a rogue CA certificate", there should be a live stream starting 14:15 UTC, see
[http://events.ccc.de/congress/2008/wiki/Streaming#Real_Time_...](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2008/wiki/Streaming#Real_Time_Recordings)
for links to live streams (it is scheduled for room 1).

